
Facebook accused of obtaining concealed weapon licenses with false info - kurthr
https://www.businessinsider.com/2-facebook-security-contractors-identified-alleged-gun-license-plot-2020-8
======
kurthr
Note that it's a fairly big (bribery) deal in Santa Clara, but the Facebook
part hasn't been discussed much.

[https://www.mercurynews.com/ex-ceo-of-security-firm-
charged-...](https://www.mercurynews.com/ex-ceo-of-security-firm-charged-in-
santa-clara-county-sheriff-concealed-gun-permit-bribery-case)

